# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Нужна помощь!

## tra-ta-ta

*Скачал игру X3 "земной конфликт" 
при установке всего как надо и последующем запуске мне выдаёт во такое*:

----------


## Stych

Попробуй запустить от имени администратора, или в режиме совместимости.

----------


## Sanych

Лучше сразу в режиме совместимости.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

ни то и не то не помагло

----------


## Stych

Кароче так 
1 установи драйвер защиты новый отсюда [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2 переустанови игру на диск С
3 установи патч - x3tcupdate1.0.1_to_2.0a

----------


## fIzdrin

при запуске компа после приветствия windows xp выскакивает окно-winlogon-ошибка приложения и не убирается,а при нажатии на ок или отмена только перезагружается,но окно остается...сам комп вроде работает нормально,кроме предупредительных сигналов при включении и выключении

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

как избавиться,кто знает,только на простом языке..-)

----------


## SDS

*fIzdrin*, 
чисти реестр, где-то запись висит

----------


## Sanych

> при запуске компа после приветствия windows xp выскакивает окно-winlogon-ошибка приложения и не убирается,а при нажатии на ок или отмена только перезагружается,но окно остается...сам комп вроде работает нормально,кроме предупредительных сигналов при включении и выключении
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> как избавиться,кто знает,только на простом языке..-)


Поставь эту прогу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] И ей почисти реестр и очистка дисков сделай ей же.

----------


## fIzdrin

спасибо попробую

----------


## fIzdrin

почистил ...не помогает

----------


## bobom

восстанавливать систему пробывали? (если конечно восстановление на С не отключено)

----------


## Sanych

> почистил ...не помогает


Ну раз при запуске компа такое, значит сбой в программе, которая висит в автозагрузке. В той же проге, что я давал ссылку - Модули - Оптимизация - Автозагрузка. Покликай по всем записям с лева. Просмотри что в атозагрузке висит. Cними галочки с лишних.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А вот, что пишут в нете по этому поводу.

При работе на компьютере с установленной Windows XP при запуске некоторых программ «выскакивает» ошибка – 
"Инструкция по адресу "0x7e911ec3" (или другая) обратилась к памяти по адресу "0х000000" память не может быть "written" или "read".

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Причинной данной ошибки является функция - "Предотвращение выполнения данных" (DEP). 
Данная ошибка возникает при обращении какой-либо программы или модуля программы напрямую к закрытому участку памяти. 

Предотвращение выполнения данных (Data Execution Prevention, DEP) – это набор программных и аппаратных технологий, позволяющих выполнять дополнительные проверки содержимого памяти и предотвращать запуск вредоносного кода. 

Основным преимуществом функции DEP является возможность предотвращения запуска вредоносного кода из области данных. При аппаратной реализации функция DEP вызывает исключение при запуске кода из указанных местоположений. Функция DEP, реализованная на программном уровне, предотвращает использование вредоносными программами механизма обработки исключений, существующего в Windows. То есть в отличие от брандмауэра или антивирусного программного обеспечения функция DEP не препятствует установке потенциально опасных программ на компьютер, а только следит за тем, как программы используют память, и после установки SP2, DEP по умолчанию включена для основных программ и служб Windows." 

Существует четыре варианта настройки функции DEP: 
OptIn - (установлено по умолчанию). В этой конфигурации под действие функции DEP подпадают только основные системные программы и службы.OptOut- DEP включена для всех процессов и приложений, кроме тех, которые вручную добавлены пользователем в список исключений.AlwaysOn - В этом режиме DEP включена всегда для системы в целом, всех процессов и приложений, не взирая на установки пользователя или производителя ПО.AlwaysOff - DEP полностью отключена.
Если какая-то программа вызывает срабатывание этой функции, Microsoft рекомендует выбрать режим OptOut и добавить эту программу в список исключений. Но этот вариант не удобен, потому, что не всегда имеется возможность точно определить, какая именно программа вызывает срабатывание DEP. 

Если программа не работает, а внесение её в список исключений не помог, то проще отключить DEP целиком, отредактировав скрытый файл boot.ini, который находится в корне загрузочного раздела диска. 

То есть для полного отключения DEP, вы должны отредактировать скрытый файл на диске С: boot.ini и в итоге получится следующее: 
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Micro  soft Windows XP Professional 
SP2" /noexecute=AlwaysOff /fastdetect

----------


## SDS

*tra-ta-ta*, 
удали на фиг  и спи спокойно...
и не забудь реестр почистить...:6767:

----------


## GrodnoBlr

Необходима консультация по установке Mac OS X лицензии на PC. С вас -подбор железа PC на основе intelCore 7i для socket 1366 и установка на него (работоспособность -ваша ответственность), с меня оплата лицензии. Оплата договорная

----------


## Vanya

беда с флехой =( комп видит, телефон - нет. хотя другие флешки определяются в нём. что может быть? форматировал и флеху и тел

----------


## Sanych

Пробуй спец прогой какой форматнуть флэшку.

----------


## Vanya

пробовал от хьюлет пакард. не помогло. надо ещё наверн какой нить попробовать

----------


## kalita

> пробовал от хьюлет пакард. не помогло. надо ещё наверн какой нить попробовать


Вот тут пошарьси) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

спс но там есть решения для определённых контроллеров. а какой у меня я понятия не имею

----------


## JAHolper

там ещё и есть решения по поводу того, как узнать какой у тебя контроллер

----------


## Vanya

я нашёл) но это всё фигня. флешку телефоны видят но не все)) две нокии 5230 не видели. хуавей 6600 видит  зте не видит. комп видит

----------


## JAHolper

ну вот если подходящей тулзой с флешбута форматнуть, то может начнёт видеть. А может вообще сдохнет 
Поменяйся с кем-нибудь флэшками втихаря

----------


## JAHolper

ну вот если подходящей тулзой с флешбута форматнуть, то может начнёт видеть. А может вообще сдохнет 
Поменяйся с кем-нибудь флэшками втихаря

----------


## Vanya

есть у друга флеха на 8. на нокле. но как я понял нокии её не видят

----------

